# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  span tables for c purlins

## manofaus

Any body point me in the right direction for span tables for steel c purlins. All I seem to be able to find is the engineering specifics for the materials etc. Something simple like you get for timber would be nice.

----------


## Bedford

Have a look in the Library under Metal Information, http://www.renovateforum.com/f220/index-90136/ 
You might find what you need there.

----------


## Shedblog.com.au

> Any body point me in the right direction for span tables for steel c purlins. All I seem to be able to find is the engineering specifics for the materials etc. Something simple like you get for timber would be nice.

   Lysaght®: LYSAGHT® Zed & Cee Purlins and Girts   see the bottom of the page for manuals that contain span tables  :2thumbsup:

----------


## manofaus

thank you, still I was hoping I could do it with out a slide rule and abacus...

----------


## manofaus

one for the library perhaps?  http://www.onesteel.com/images/db_im...eams_sep01.pdf

----------

